# Hello :) A bit of advice is needed



## darkmold (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't really know how to start this out, so I'm just going to cut to the chase: I don't know what's happening to me. I've read many, many articles on Depersonalization and Derealization, and I've had many common symptoms ( panic attacks (mostly coming from my clausterphobia) I space out more than normal, I have trouble concentrating, feelings as of viewing a movie of my life, and not really knowing what is going on and as if I'm not really here.) I've had these symptoms for about a month, maybe more.... I talked to one of my best friends, who seems to me and others to be ahead of his years in wisdom, many people look to him for advice. I told him what I was feeling, and he said it might be a nervous breakdown.
I know the best thing for me would to go to an actual psychiatrist, but my family isn't in the best shape for a medical bill right now. I also have the option to go to the school counselor (I am a High school student, after all) but she isn't very reliable and she is unfortunately a 'blabber mouth' to put it.
What I'm really needing advice on is what should I do, and what is going on? Am I having a nervous breakdown, or am I experiencing DD?....

I thank everyone who took their time out to read this, and even if you don't have an answer for me I appriciate it.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

The first action I would advise you to take would be to consult your doctor as soon as possible and explain your financial situation and they'll refer you to a psychiatrist where you'll get the nesessary medications free of charge.

Do you have any issues with anxiety and/or depression?


----------



## darkmold (Aug 7, 2006)

I've only had problems with anxiety during obvious reasons of stress , such as a large final exam, or dating problems. On the other hand, I've expierenced alot of depression in the past year, but I seemed to get out of it every now and then for about a month then I would start feeling the tug downward again.


----------



## darkmold (Aug 7, 2006)

I should probably expand more on some of the symptoms I've been experiencing.... For about a month, I've felt something big was going to happen, like a climax in a book, I feel like there's something important is going to go on very soon. I've experienced a feeling that I sometimes associate with being lightheaded, not deja vu, but being light-headed all the time, even though my bloodsugar is normal and all (both of my parents have diabetes, so I know about the lightheaded feeling... it's not too plesant) I either feel an extreme feeling or nothing at all, and I sometimes switch between them very rapidly, one moment I will be very happy and then be raging mad... I have suddenly become very paranoid, and if I hear someone saying my name or something like it I will immediately think that they are talking about me badly or plotting against me. I feel claustrophobic inside my own body, I want to escape, rip off my flesh so that I can escape, I feel closed in even when I'm outside with nothing around me, etc. I feel that I am going crazy all the time, I talk to myself, argue with myself even write notes back and forth to myself (I call it thinking on paper, I'd write in one handwriting form and then answer myself in another often disagreeing with what I just wrote) I know that sounds weird, but it helps me organize my thinking and I wont be as likely to think aobut it again, but it scares me. I think I'm going insane. I feel as if I'm lost and I can't find myself or anyone else. I have very frequent headaches in the front or sides of my head, probably one a day. I am also very tired all of the time....

It's just scaring the crap out of me, cause I don't know what's happening...


----------

